# clawing/scratching



## ftcollinsanarcho (Dec 17, 2011)

i recently got into this
the thing is i dont do it
but when the girl does it to me
yes


----------



## Jawline (Dec 17, 2011)

I hooked up with this girl over the summer who would rip up my back arms every time she'd O. It was fucking annoying and painful. But she was really hot.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 22, 2011)

Years ago I had a girl who scratched the shit out of my back. That shit pretty much hurt and left marks days later (territory marking?) 
Happy to say I never had that done since. I think shredding the bedding is a much better release and hurts a lot less.
btw: she was from Massachusetts, not sure if that has anything to do with it but if there is anybody here "in the know" please spill.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Dec 22, 2011)

So....You like girls that scratch you while you lick their bloody vagina? Did I get that right?


----------



## Nelco (Dec 22, 2011)

ftcollinsanarcho said:


> i recently got into this
> the thing is i dont do it
> but when the girl does it to me
> yes


your not masturbating to these threads are you?
noticing a repetiveness with your post
objective; talk about "scoring"


----------



## hshh (Jan 9, 2012)

maybe new enlgnad has something to do with it


----------



## hshh (Jan 9, 2012)

i had wounds on my back from my girl whos from newhampsire


----------



## Loth Lorien (Feb 17, 2012)

If you are with someone that you can't say "Hey lady, when I help you get off you hurt me and I don't enjoy it. Its something you make me put up with, do this instead..." you should accept what is happening to you. Could be her indirect way of trying to tell you what to do, but without clear communication it turns sex into a frustration guessing game. I learned the hard way to just say everything about everything and hope for the best in all situations, not just in sex and relationships.

Clawing, scratching, hair pulling, choking and biting = good things. I've only met one male capable of dishing it out right.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Mar 7, 2012)

I actually enjoy pain mixed with pleasure. All systems go.


----------

